# Hello from the Great White North and home of Rocky Mountain Sounds



## JasonSchoepfer (Dec 18, 2020)

Hey everyone, I have lurked here for a couple of years but decided it's time to dig in (and also focus on something non-Facebook).

I am Jason from Calgary, AB, Canada. Many will know me as the owner of boutique Omnisphere/MainStage design house - Rocky Mountain Sounds.

I have been doing music since I was a kid- starting off on a Bontempi organ and moving may way up into Radio Shack and Casio keyboards (where are all of you who did this- late 70's and early 80's were instrumental in my music life with these cheesy home keyboards). Though I am known for my synth design and keyboard playing- my main instrument is actually flute (again- where are all my flute players!!!). I actually have played many instruments through my teens and 20's - although now I am happy with just synths and a few flutes.

I hope you check out my sound design work at www.rockymountainsounds.com and via my special partners - PluginGuru, That Worship Sound, and Triple Spiral Audio.

One big part of my DNA is always trying to give back more than I receive- so hit my site up and grab all my free sound resources. I hope you enjoy THEM

Here are all my social hangouts in case you want to make a new friend (I will also subscribe and follow you back- that's what friends do eh?)

Hit me up with any odd questions about Canada- I love answering them (no I don't live in an Igloo, yes we have somewhat Universal Health Care, yes we have Loonies and Toonies as money, and if you don't know what a Double Double is, you are missing out!).

Follow Rocky Mountain Sounds at: 
Website: http://www.rockymountainsounds.com 
Facebook Page: https://www.facebook.com/rockymountainsounds/ 
YouTube: http://youtube.com/rockymountainsounddesigntv 
Soundcloud: https://soundcloud.com/rockymountainsounds 
Twitter: https://twitter.com/RockyMtnSounds 
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/rockymountainsounds/ 
Facebook Group: https://www.facebook.com/groups/RockyMountainSounds/ 
Equipboard: https://equipboard.com/rockymountainsounds


----------



## rnieto (Dec 18, 2020)

Welcome, Jason! Have some timbits for me, I moved recently to warmer climates


----------



## JasonSchoepfer (Dec 18, 2020)

I have a Tim Hortons down the road from my house- not a good thing lol


----------



## Jaap (Dec 18, 2020)

Jason! What a lovely thing to see you here my friend


----------



## whinecellar (Dec 18, 2020)

Well well well - look who the cat finally dragged into the spotlight! Good to see you here, bud!


----------



## JasonSchoepfer (Dec 18, 2020)

whinecellar said:


> Well well well - look who the cat finally dragged into the spotlight! Good to see you here, bud!


Glad to be back and among dear friends!


----------



## Dirtgrain (Dec 18, 2020)

Welcome. You make some great sounds.

Decades ago, I saw a travel show that featured Kootenay Bay. It has been on my mind ever since, being I place I intend to visit at some point. Maybe I could retire there. Is it as nice as my memory of a TV show indicates? Are the mosquitoes going to be a problem (to what degree?)?

I'm not sure if you've been there, but at least you know the climate and whatnot.


----------



## JasonSchoepfer (Dec 18, 2020)

Dirtgrain said:


> Welcome. You make some great sounds.
> 
> Decades ago, I saw a travel show that featured Kootenay Bay. It has been on my mind ever since, being I place I intend to visit at some point. Maybe I could retire there. Is it as nice as my memory of a TV show indicates? Are the mosquitoes going to be a problem (to what degree?)?
> 
> I'm not sure if you've been there, but at least you know the climate and whatnot.


I know the climate very well. The spot you are talking about is basically on the other side of a mountain range where both my dad and my wife's mom live (in Invermere/Windermere). So you get both cold winters and hot summers. The lake is amazing and as for bugs- they come and go- but not something to ever worry about. If you check out my Instagram, I have posted some pics from my field recording in that area- especially the Kootenay River (which is one of my sources for my water sounds I use in my Omnisphere collections).


----------



## Richard Bowling (Dec 18, 2020)

Welcome! Thanks for introducing yourself, and your website. I. Look forward to exploring your sounds and grabbing some! Great work!


----------



## JasonSchoepfer (Dec 18, 2020)

Richard Bowling said:


> Welcome! Thanks for introducing yourself, and your website. I. Look forward to exploring your sounds and grabbing some! Great work!


Take a look around- there are some end of year sales coming (wink wink). Hope I can inspire you to make new music


----------



## Dirtgrain (Dec 18, 2020)

Thank you for the response. I'll keep Kootenay on my list (up there with Iceland, New Zealand, and Sedona, Arizona).


----------

